# SEMA Show Preview 2009



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

*Held each year in Las Vegas, Nevada, the SEMA Show is an industry event for the Specialty Equipment Manufacturers Association.*

Tuners and parts suppliers from across the industry and even from the realm of motorsports come to show off their wares, usually displayed on some sort of eye-catching highly-modified vehicle - be it a muscle car, hot rod or sport compact car.

And let's not forget the increasing presence of mainstream manufacturers like Hyundai, Scion, Honda, Ford, Chevrolet, Cadillac, Chrysler and Dodge. Major areas of interest at SEMA include Racing and Performance, Wheels and Tires, as well as Trucks, SUVs and Off-Road vehicles. 

More: *SEMA Show Preview 2009* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

No Nissan? Boooo. Nonetheless, there's some pretty awesome cars that'll be featured there.


----------



## thomas.cena (Nov 22, 2009)

This is the best one made by Nissan and my favorite also.


----------



## Leviatan182 (Dec 29, 2009)

> Nissan has confirmed that it will not be attending the 2009 SEMA Show this Fall. What that means is, we aren’t likely to see any drift Cubes, or DUB Cubes or crazy widebody GT-R-powered Cubes.


It's a shame

I like this one.


----------

